# Getty Images Sochi Olympics image workflow..Wow!



## Northstar (Feb 11, 2014)

From the article link below...

At the Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics in Russia, Getty Images has set up a state-of-the-art fibre optic network in conjunction with the AP, AFP, Reuters and EPA wire agencies to deliver these gold medal moments in record time. Consisting of 20 kilometres of cable, the 100Mbps network allows Getty to deliver images from gold medal moments direct to publications within 180 seconds.

Pushing through an image from capture to distribution in such a short period of time is a massive undertaking — and it's not just the photographer who is doing all the work. Behind the scenes, Getty has a team of editors, captioning specialists and Photoshop experts who are preparing the image for delivery in record time.

Once the images arrive from the photographer, basic metadata is already embedded in the photo. Then, there are three editors who select the best images to send through to the Photoshop experts who colour correct and crop images based on the best composition. They may also adjust saturation and contrast. From here, the images get sent through to the caption team who identify any names and send the images through to the Getty website and feeds.

Link to article...

http://m.cnet.com.au/photographing-the-sochi-winter-olympics-with-getty-339346598.htm?redir=1


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool stuff but 180 seconds including PP and caption? Captions are to be ready before (watching the event live, prepare 3 or 4 captions for leaders of the event) and PP is probably set on auto + crop.

Very cool none the less, specially since this sense of emergency brings us back to a somewhat straight of the camera approach and thus photog skills.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 11, 2014)

very interesting. Thanks for sharing, Northstar.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> ... a state-of-the-art fibre optic network ... the *100Mbps* network ...



Huh?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 11, 2014)

Interesting statement from this article:
"We have about 20-25 per cent of our guys on the sports side here using Nikon."
Honestly, I would have expected more... 
OTOH this means...


----------



## leGreve (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > ... a state-of-the-art fibre optic network ... the *100Mbps* network ...
> ...



Surely they mean mbit? 100mb/s would be 800mbit/s, which is pretty damn fast...... My own connection is only 60mbit/12mbit hehe.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 11, 2014)

leGreve said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



You're confusing bits and bytes. Lower case b (as in Mbps) is bits- so this is 100mbit. If it was 100MBps, that would be 100 megabytes, which is 800Mbps. Regardless, I'd expect them to have more speed within a lot of their network, but to maintain that 100Mbps all over the venues is pretty good. Especially because I bet the photogs get pretty far from wireless access points at times....


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 11, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> Especially because I bet the photogs get pretty far from wireless access points at times....



Well, I'd think they would have the place covered, especially since all current professional cameras are WiFi enabled.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > Especially because I bet the photogs get pretty far from wireless access points at times....
> ...



The linked article states that the photogs covering the ski races (i.e. cross country) don't have access because they set up along the course to get the shots of the athletes along the route, and that they try to dump the images at access points a few times a day.


----------



## Chris Burch (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > Especially because I bet the photogs get pretty far from wireless access points at times....
> ...



What "pro" does Canon have that's WiFi enabled. The closest you can get is a 6D, which is not really something I would be using for sports. None of the 1-series or even 5-series have WiFi.


----------



## Zv (Feb 11, 2014)

Chris Burch said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > bseitz234 said:
> ...



I think he meant the Wireless File Transmitter? 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/consumer_cameras_wft/wireless_transmitter_wft_e6a


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 11, 2014)

Chris Burch said:


> What "pro" does Canon have that's WiFi enabled. The closest you can get is a 6D, which is not really something I would be using for sports. None of the 1-series or even 5-series have WiFi.





Zv said:


> I think he meant the Wireless File Transmitter?



No, I really meant built-in WiFi. It was a sarcastic remark. (For the why, read my other posts.)


----------



## justawriter (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't know if this has been posted elsewhere on the forums, but since we are talking about Getty, here is what you can pick up for $425 grand at the Canon Store ... http://petapixel.com/2014/02/06/getty-images-sports-photographer-robert-cianflone-reporting-sochi/


----------



## joemod (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > ... a state-of-the-art fibre optic network ... the *100Mbps* network ...
> ...


With normal cat5 cables you can achieve that speed, but not constantly and not more that few meters (~100 if I recall correctly) due to noise . To have constant 100Mbps for 20km, that's amazing and you can achieve it only with fibre optic.

Offtopic: Does canonrumors wipe members who haven't logged in for sometime?


----------



## Northstar (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Chris Burch said:
> 
> 
> > What "pro" does Canon have that's WiFi enabled. The closest you can get is a 6D, which is not really something I would be using for sports. None of the 1-series or even 5-series have WiFi.
> ...



Regarding the WiFi enabled...with the way the world is so quickly going (gone) digital and online I'd bet that the next Canon 1D series has WiFi capabilities. I know for my own use in sports photography, it would come in handy.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 11, 2014)

joemod said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



yes...I remember that they did a huge purge several months ago.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> ... I'd bet that the next Canon 1D series has WiFi capabilities.



Yes, but when is the next 1D camera due?


----------



## Northstar (Feb 11, 2014)

I also found this article pretty interesting regarding preparing for a trip to photograph the olympics in Sochi.

http://www.sportsshooter.com/news_story.html?id=2733


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Feb 11, 2014)

Interesting and understandable that the wire services want to control their own workflow including the network transport. However, to call it state of the art is quite a reach. The Olympic network is state of the art.

54 Terabit backbone
2,000 Ethernet switches
50,000 Ethernet ports
2,500 wireless access points
36 HD channels
1,500 IPTV screens
6,500 VoIP phones

The network needs to support the following venues and individuals:
11 competition venues
2 data centers
2 operation centers
3 Olympic villages
2 media centers
2 celebration centers 
Approximately 50,000 network users not including fans in attendance including 5,500 athletes, 14,000 media and 25,000 volunteers

http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/84794


----------



## Northstar (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'd bet that the next Canon 1D series has WiFi capabilities.
> ...



If I was a betting man I'd say 2015....they'll probably keep upgrading through firmware updates for another couple years before the 1Dxii. 

But it does tend to make you wonder considering that the D4s is about to start selling any day now.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> From the article link below...
> 
> Once the images arrive from the photographer, basic metadata is already embedded in the photo. Then, there are three editors who select the best images to send through to the Photoshop experts who colour correct and crop images based on the best composition. They may also adjust saturation and contrast. From here, the images get sent through to the caption team who identify any names and send the images through to the Getty website and feeds.


WOW! ... these guys must be working under a lot of pressure.


----------



## InterMurph (Feb 11, 2014)

leGreve said:


> Surely they mean mbit? 100mb/s would be 800mbit/s, which is pretty damn fast...... My own connection is only 60mbit/12mbit hehe.


I have a 1Gb/s network in my house; GB switches are quite cheap these days.

My guess is that the 100Mbps quote is a typo; it's more likely that their fiber-optic network is running at 10Gb/s.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

InterMurph said:


> leGreve said:
> 
> 
> > Surely they mean mbit? 100mb/s would be 800mbit/s, which is pretty damn fast...... My own connection is only 60mbit/12mbit hehe.
> ...


+1


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'd bet that the next Canon 1D series has WiFi capabilities.
> ...


I would bet against that - Canon specifically said WiFi wasn't built in due to concerns from their military customers. That's why it's the optional module.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Canon specifically said WiFi wasn't built in due to concerns from their military customers. That's why it's the optional module.



The 6D comes out in a WiFi and non-WiFi version - or is that a GPS and non-GPS version? Either way, that's a truly weak excuse on the part of Canon.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 11, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Canon specifically said WiFi wasn't built in due to concerns from their military customers. That's why it's the optional module.
> ...



Not really. The 6D is a consumer model, so no worries. 1 series cameras are professional models, and Canon would have to come up with security protocols to protect intellectual property. It's easier to download to a computer or hotspot or whatever, and send the photos on a secure network.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 11, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



I meant that if Canon can make a "dual" model for the 6D, then why not something similar for their 1D series.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Feb 11, 2014)

According to http://today.mts.com.ua/posts/olimpijskaya-svyaz-smartfony-tormozit-ne-budut

All sections of the Olympic stadiums are uniformly covered with the base stations. As a result, every person regardless of its location has the same success rate to connect to a network. To achieve that, the required equipment was installed directly into the walls of the stadiums and other objects. Altogether, there are 685 2G/3G base stations and 270 4G base stations. This will allow approximately 350-400 thousand people to use the Internet connection. Fibro optic network has approximately 54 Terabit per second capacity, and will allow approximately 5.5 Terabyte of data to be transferred over the network per hour.


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 11, 2014)

The wifi link from the photographer to the wired/fiber backbone is a choke point. Regardless of the speed of the backbone, the images can't move any faster than the speed that the wifi link can out feed them.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Northstar  Very interesting.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing, Northstar  Very interesting.



Thanks...yes, I found it interesting too.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > ... a state-of-the-art fibre optic network ... the *100Mbps* network ...
> ...



DARN!
I'm going to have to upgrade all the 10Gbps fibres at work to 100Mbps now


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Canon specifically said WiFi wasn't built in due to concerns from their military customers. That's why it's the optional module.
> ...



There are countries where WiFi enabled cameras are not allowed to be sold... hence the two models...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Chris Burch said:
> 
> 
> > What "pro" does Canon have that's WiFi enabled. The closest you can get is a 6D, which is not really something I would be using for sports. None of the 1-series or even 5-series have WiFi.
> ...



My bet is that the 7D2, the 5D4, and whatever the 1dX sucessor is called, will all have WiFi and touchscreens. We are in a transition between WiFi being a new feature and it being a standard feature.


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Burch said:
> ...



Yup, and there'll always be 2 models for those very friendly regimes who don't want wifi (and gps) on all devices. Thus the "pros" that dont want wifi have choice (even tho I don't get the logic because as long as there's a real off switch, govs are ok with a wifi device being on. They can even shut them by flashing the firmware).

But please no touchscreen generalized as long as they didn't invent nose detection...


----------



## Northstar (Feb 13, 2014)

Grumbaki said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Sella174 said:
> ...



"Nose detection". Lol...so true! ;D


----------



## canonvoir (Feb 18, 2014)

I was a bit surprised about the JPG and no RAW shooting.


----------

